# "IPE" What are your experiences with it?



## JMC (Nov 22, 2012)

I have an opportunity to do a very large project with Ipe. I have a few concerns I need to address and sharing info is much more fulfilling to me than actual research. There will be several panels with radius type breadboards, nominal 2x outside rails being 4" full with nominal 2x4's @7" between them. Of course you can't glue the 2x4's that I am aware of and most likely no 2 panels will be the same. How's that for making a puzzle? :question:
All suggestions or experiences welcome.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm having trouble visualizing what you're describing... Any chance you could commission Kevin to do one of those fancy and colorful sketches?


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 22, 2012)

Never used Ipe. I understand it is very hard, and doesn't glue well. Very popular for outdoors because fo decay resistance. Im taking a guess the project is a deck of some sort? Sounds challenging, regardless of what type of wood you use!


----------



## JMC (Nov 22, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I'm having trouble visualizing what you're describing... Any chance you could commission Kevin to do one of those fancy and colorful sketches?


I'll post a CAD drawing of it.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2012)

JMC said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having trouble visualizing what you're describing... Any chance you could commission Kevin to do one of those fancy and colorful sketches?
> ...



Cool. I should be able to do the sketch from that.


----------



## JMC (Nov 22, 2012)

barry richardson said:


> Never used Ipe. I understand it is very hard, and doesn't glue well. Very popular for outdoors because fo decay resistance. Im taking a guess the project is a deck of some sort? Sounds challenging, regardless of what type of wood you use!


Very hard, yes giant deck of sort, yes very complicated but cool and doable. This is the kind of job most people dream of getting but not everyone gets to do it (probably not even me unless I do a good presentation).


----------



## JMC (Nov 22, 2012)

Kevin said:


> JMC said:
> 
> 
> > DKMD said:
> ...



Don't forget the pirate ship with the skull flag. You've definately got the insight for it.


----------



## JMC (Nov 22, 2012)

This might give a little insight.
[attachment=13815]


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 22, 2012)

I have done some work with Ipe. Working with the dust can create problems for some people and it may not bother you at first, but you can become sensitive to the dust and then just walking by some one who is cutting the wood will cause you to break out in a rash similar to poison ivy with intense itching.
It does not glue well no matter what glue you use. If the Ipe is not exposed to the elements, epoxy will hold up (West System) but if it is in the sun, forget it, in about 6 months or so, the joints will fail. Although I have had good success with the Domino cutter and its dowels (use Ipe dowels) to connect rails and stiles. (gates)
Try to build the project with mechanical fasteners preferably stainless in a marine grade. And do not even try to use a nail gun. You will ruin the gun. Everything has to be pre-drilled. Go slow when putting the screws in because it is very easy to snap them off.
[attachment=13816]


----------



## conchwood (Nov 22, 2012)

JMC said:


> I have an opportunity to do a very large project with Ipe. I have a few concerns I need to address and sharing info is much more fulfilling to me than actual research. There will be several panels with radius type breadboards, nominal 2x outside rails being 4" full with nominal 2x4's @7" between them. Of course you can't glue the 2x4's that I am aware of and most likely no 2 panels will be the same. How's that for making a puzzle? :question:
> All suggestions or experiences welcome.



Hard to visualize as well, working it is almost like Aluminum, machines very well but will burn using dull cutters. I glue it all the time using Epoxie but outside the Sun will break down the glue. Machinacial fastening using good grade Stainless Steel is the best, I've used it on boat work with good results, it is very heavy and dense also Pricy. I've not had any issues with the sawdust, but all sawdust should be advoided, not good for the lungs.
When glueing, I rough sand and wipe with acetone just prior to glueup.
I'm not sure if you can use a UV additive to epoxy but would be worth looking into. Good Luck


----------



## DKMD (Nov 22, 2012)

davidguil… Are those NIP trees in the lower right corner of that photo? I've never seen a standing NIP, but that's kinda how I imagine them looking. 

I assume those trees were planted in hopes of hiding that hideous nature scene going on behind them.


----------



## BarbS (Nov 22, 2012)

I was given a small piece of Ipe to cut down for a wood sample, and I took on a splinter. Pulled it out, but it got red and rashy within a day. Be careful with it!


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 22, 2012)

DKMD said:


> davidguil… Are those NIP trees in the lower right corner of that photo? I've never seen a standing NIP, but that's kinda how I imagine them looking.
> 
> I assume those trees were planted in hopes of hiding that hideous nature scene going on behind them.


Most nips from HI are Cook. Very few stands of nip


----------

